# Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 vs Liquid Saffire 56



## thatmetalkid (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm currently going to purchase an interface and I have come across these two. I'm wondering if the step up to the 56 would be all that worth it? Those emulations do sound pretty good though, haha.

So anyway, I'm after opinions on the two on whether I should just go with the 40 or if the 56 is worth it.


----------



## String7th (Oct 28, 2010)

I hate when interfaces come up with exaggerated numbers like 56 and 40.

The Saffire 40 has 16 channel trqacking if you were to purchase an additional ADAT unit like the Presonus Digimax or Octopre. The Saffire 56 has 24 channel tracking if you were to buy 2 ADAT units. Each come with the limitation that if you record 96k or above bitrate, it cuts the ADAT inputs in half.

Personally if you have the money, go for the 56. You will get some fun use out of the Liquid preamps, and the preamps with individual phantom and high-pass filters on the face is makes like a bit easier.


----------



## thatmetalkid (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah yeh. I know all the specs and stuff.
Thanks for the input!

So the Liquid Preamps are really nice and transparent?
How do the standard 6 preamps sound?


----------



## String7th (Oct 29, 2010)

The liquid preamps are the opposite of transparent. They are designed to have the same drive, harmonic distortion, and color of those preamps it's emulating. It's not better, just different. Sort of a "try it and see if it fits in the mix".

The standard preamps I would assume are exactly that, standard. Any preamp built into an interface will have the near equal quality. From a $200 FP10 to a $1200 Saffire56, there's about a 2% difference.


----------



## thatmetalkid (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah okay. 
Thanks for that input man, helped alot.
I think I'm going to get the extra money and go with the 56!
Those emulations have got me sucked in haha.


----------



## String7th (Nov 1, 2010)

Most people who have poured thousands in those real preamps would nay-say, but for us in a smaller budget could get some good use and some fun out of those preamp emulations. I use Pod Farm's preamp emulations on vocals all the time for a bit of grit and gain.


----------



## thatmetalkid (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh okay, thanks for that.
So they'd be fair decent pre's.

Thanks for that man, think I'm gonna go with the 56.


----------

